# Cruzer Lite Rootz Case



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

My order went in around the beginning of June has anyone actually received a case yet?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Considering their still pre-ordering and gave a 6-8 week ETA I doubt it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

